# Heavy bag disappointment



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a 50lbs Everlast bag for close to 40 years (I still have it actually, I just can&#8217;t bring myself to throw it out.. which turned out to be a good thing) and it took a lot of beatings. But after almost 40 years the cover was starting to look pretty rough. 

I was so happy with that Everlast, I went out and bought me another one, this time an 80lbs bag. I have had it for only a few years and the contents of the bag has pretty much all dropped to the bottom and I cannot raise the bag anymore so to hit it with any resistance I am in a deep horse stance.This makes moving in with proper structure to strike with Xingyiquan pretty much impossible for all but Bengquan so&#8230;.Last night I had enough; I dug out the old bag, cleaned it off and started using it again and the cover may be rough and it may be a little over 40 years old, but it is still a better bag than the new one I bought from Everlast

Damn, Everlast ain&#8217;t what it use to be :disgust:


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 24, 2014)

have you tried an RDX bag - i got 2 a 5ft pencil type one weighing in at around 70lbs and a teardrop weighing in at around 80lb. i've had both for about a year - i train MT and they both take a lot of punishment and i've yet to scar the leather or see any movement from the contents.

just thinking out loud - not had any experience with other makes cos when i bought the rdx ones they were on offer


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2014)

Old, old bags were really made to last.  The only bag's I am happy with made today are typically full length Muay Thai banana bags.  They are great.  Still those old bags were absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> have you tried an RDX bag - i got 2 a 5ft pencil type one weighing in at around 70lbs and a teardrop weighing in at around 80lb. i've had both for about a year - i train MT and they both take a lot of punishment and i've yet to scar the leather or see any movement from the contents.
> 
> just thinking out loud - not had any experience with other makes cos when i bought the rdx ones they were on offer



I've been wondering about the Teardrop bags. I looked at RDX but all the prices where in pounds and I spend dollars. 

 How do you like the teardrop for training?

Oh and the heavy bag I have, and am not happy about it leather.   



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Old, old bags were really made to last.  The only bag's I am happy with made today are typically full length Muay Thai banana bags.  They are great.  Still those old bags were absolutely fantastic!



Yeah I remember the old kick bags at Jea Hun Kim's school, now that was a kick bag, 100 lbs canvas, of course that was also over 30 years ago

I remember you telling me about the Muay Thai banana bags, I shall have to check it out. My only issue is the height I have to hang it. I am hanging it off an I-Beam that is about 8 to 9 feet up...I shall check it out

But I'm loving my old bag, I am just not sure how much more of a beating it can take


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 24, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I had a 50lbs Everlast bag for close to 40 years (I still have it actually, I just cant bring myself to throw it out.. which turned out to be a good thing) and it took a lot of beatings. But after almost 40 years the cover was starting to look pretty rough.
> 
> I was so happy with that Everlast, I went out and bought me another one, this time an 80lbs bag. I have had it for only a few years and the contents of the bag has pretty much all dropped to the bottom and I cannot raise the bag anymore so to hit it with any resistance I am in a deep horse stance.This makes moving in with proper structure to strike with Xingyiquan pretty much impossible for all but Bengquan so.Last night I had enough; I dug out the old bag, cleaned it off and started using it again and the cover may be rough and it may be a little over 40 years old, but it is still a better bag than the new one I bought from Everlast
> 
> Damn, Everlast aint what it use to be :disgust:



I've killed 2 of the 80 pound and 1 50 pound Neverlast bags from the late 90's switched to a perma built 60 pound and 100 pound eagle trading co bag and could not destroy those but I have them to my Kung fu school when I moved out of state.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> I've killed 2 of the 80 pound and 1 50 pound Neverlast bags from the late 90's switched to a perma built 60 pound and 100 pound eagle trading co bag and could not destroy those but I have them to my Kung fu school when I moved out of state.



My original Everlast, that is still doing ok is from the early 70s the one I have now, that is no good anymore is from around 2010. I shall look at perma built as well


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2014)

Sad when an old bag goes. 

Any chance you can use the outside of the new one over your old bag? Won't fit great, of course, but might settle over a couple years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2014)

Buka said:


> Sad when an old bag goes.
> 
> Any chance you can use the outside of the new one over your old bag? Won't fit great, of course, but might settle over a couple years.



Nah, the old bag is shorter with a bigger diameter and its a 50 pound bag. The new bag is longer and an 80 pound bag. The old one is still working so I will just use that until I find a good replacement. Although I thought I had a good replacement when I bought the 80 pound bag...turns out I didn't


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sad how the technology that improves their production has gone up in quality, but the products themselves have lost integrity.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 25, 2014)

the teardrop bag i bought as a dedicated knee and elbow bag - really like it and find that it goes well with the pencil shape one i got.

the internals of my bags are made from recycled fabric so it'll never condense into a pile in the bottom of the bag like the maize ones do.  so whilst knocking the stuffing out of it you're helping the environment too 

teardrop for punching against i don't really punch it just use it for knees and elbows but even if a maize filled one piled in the bottom of the bag it'd still be of some use for punching.

guess that i just like rdx --- have you tried asking the guys at rdx through their wsebsite (live chat) about cost of products and shipping and stuff ????? i know that i'll never use another company


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the teardrop bag i bought as a dedicated knee and elbow bag - really like it and find that it goes well with the pencil shape one i got.
> 
> the internals of my bags are made from recycled fabric so it'll never condense into a pile in the bottom of the bag like the maize ones do.  so whilst knocking the stuffing out of it you're helping the environment too
> 
> ...



I shall contact them when I am ready to buy again, I'm sure shipping will not be cheap, but I will find out.

For now I think I will just use the old kick bag.....it is working great


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 25, 2014)

i think that i might cost a fair bit to get it to you but it'll more than pay for itself when time comes. 

have fun


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 25, 2014)

From my experience the newer bags weakness are where the chains connect to the actual bag is where they tend to start to tear so id look in to finding a good bag with allot of reinforcement around that area.

I used shoe goo on several of my Neverlast bags to extend their hanging life and when they finally were unable to hang I used the large ones as grappling punching bags.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> From my experience the newer bags weakness are where the chains connect to the actual bag is where they tend to start to tear so id look in to finding a good bag with allot of reinforcement around that area.
> 
> I used shoe goo on several of my Neverlast bags to extend their hanging life and when they finally were unable to hang I used the large ones as grappling punching bags.



Where did you get your perma built bag? I was looking on line and it took me here Punching Bags- Pro Boxing Supplies and boxing Equipment!


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 25, 2014)

Well I bought my bags in the late 90's and early 2,000's from a local martial arts shop but the material and strap design is very similar to that tai bag design. (In the link)

The only issue I had was that the top zipper eventually broke but that was about 5 years in to it and caused no adverse side affect other then an occasional piece of shredded cloth falling out when doing a hard high punch or kick. 

I prefer that vinyl strap system compared to the everlast and other bags that use the  common chain method for their straps.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 25, 2014)

Everlast kind of went a "mass market" direction with their stuff.  It's OK, but not always the up to real heavy training.  Ringside stayed more along the "real" line.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 26, 2014)

that sounds pretty much like rdx gear - the rdx stuff is tested by fighters before it's released onto the market -- for the price they're outstanding.

i'm expecting that i'll still be kicking and knocking the s%^t out of mine for at least the next 10years which when you consider that i'm paying £30 plus postage a piece for them is superb value for money  

the only downside to the rdx ones is that the chain that comes with them is 18inches long so you gotta have a high hanging space for a 5ft bag.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2014)

I've decided to vent my frustration at Everlast, although it is likely nothing will come of it I am going to contact them about this


----------



## yak sao (Jun 26, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I've decided to vent my frustration at Everlast, although it is likely nothing will come of it I am going to contact them about this




If their management is anything like their product, then they may give in.

I bought a 6'/100# bag from Kwon over 20 years ago and it has held up well.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 26, 2014)

love it   you never know you might get a free bag out of it 

hope all goes well


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

:hmm:....the top of my disappointing heavy bag has a zipper!!

Anyone know where I can buy heavy bag stuffing?


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jul 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> :hmm:....the top of my disappointing heavy bag has a zipper!!
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy heavy bag stuffing?



Shredded material so old tee shirts work fine or any other old stuff you got laying around. 

I always thought about putting a large diameter PVC Pipe near the same height as the bag with two end caps in it then filled with sand. Wrap it with some sheets or blankets so you don't hit the PVC with a power punch and then stuff the shredded material around it as the filler and cushioning. 

What happens is the cheap sand bags work their way to the bottom of your bag causing it to sag and get all funky so this would fix that issue but the main issue I had was my Neverlast would always rip where their chains are connected essentially making this ideal pointless since I could no longer hang my bag


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jul 8, 2014)

Take more you'd probably want to put a nice cushion on the inside of the bottom of the bag so the pipe dosent wear a hole thru the bag.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Shredded material so old tee shirts work fine or any other old stuff you got laying around.
> 
> I always thought about putting a large diameter PVC Pipe near the same height as the bag with two end caps in it then filled with sand. Wrap it with some sheets or blankets so you don't hit the PVC with a power punch and then stuff the shredded material around it as the filler and cushioning.
> 
> What happens is the cheap sand bags work their way to the bottom of your bag causing it to sag and get all funky so this would fix that issue but the main issue I had was my Neverlast would always rip where their chains are connected essentially making this ideal pointless since I could no longer hang my bag



While researching heavy bag stuffing I saw that PVC idea and it looks like a good way to stuff a bag. But I really am just looking for a way to make this disappointing thing useful while I try and figure out what to get to replace it. But even that is not imperative since my old Everlast is still...well....lasting.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jul 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> While researching heavy bag stuffing I saw that PVC idea and it looks like a good way to stuff a bag. But I really am just looking for a way to make this disappointing thing useful while I try and figure out what to get to replace it. But even that is not imperative since my old Everlast is still...well....lasting.



Agreed its a waste of time and money. You can always empty the bag then stuff some old shirts in the bottom of the bag then make a layer of original stuffing then a shirt with a bag on top then stuffing and add another shirt then repeat till the bag is full. 

The everlast sand bags tend to sink to the bottom and also get closer to the striking surface of the fabric. I know this because I have a crushed right hand middle knuckle due to doing a full power cork screw shovel hook on a 80 pound canvas bag and hitting the damn sack of sand they use to fill them. 

My right middle knuckle is about three times the size of my left and this injury happened in the  early 2000's


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jul 8, 2014)

PS I did that last method and it worked well  to prevent the sand bags from dropping I also wrapped each sand bag with a shirt to prevent further hidden sand bag trap incidents. It worked well till the straps tore off the top of the bag then that particular bag turned in to my grappling ground and pound bag.

PS re stuffing the bag is a real PITA


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> PS re stuffing the bag is a real PITA



That is what I figured and pretty much why I don't want to get into it so much. My plan is to find some stuffing, unzip the top and stuff it in. Then zip the top back up and use it for a while....unless it annoys me to much.

It is a leather Everlast bag and it was not cheap to buy...but apparently Everlast is now building bags cheaply so....


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 8, 2014)

the old phrase you get what you pay for springs to mind.

the RDX ones that i use and have been "testing" for the last 4 years are amazing - didn't expect much cos of the price but hell i give them grief everyday and no issues 

send the everlast one you got back to everlast and tell them you want a replacement or you'll spread bad things about it all over the MA world


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> the old phrase you get what you pay for springs to mind.
> 
> the RDX ones that i use and have been "testing" for the last 4 years are amazing - didn't expect much cos of the price but hell i give them grief everyday and no issues
> 
> send the everlast one you got back to everlast and tell them you want a replacement or you'll spread bad things about it all over the MA world




If I got what I paid for I would be able to hand this bag down to my grandkids 

I am waiting for a response from Everlast...I have contacted them twice so far and got nothing back


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2014)

We use rubber mulch in our Fairtex banana bags. Good, heavy & solid but gives when you hit & doesn't compact into concrete like sand can/will in the right conditions.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

clfsean said:


> We use rubber mulch in our Fairtex banana bags. Good, heavy & solid but gives when you hit & doesn't compact into concrete like sand can/will in the right conditions.



Like this Shop Rubberific 0.8-cu ft Dark Brown Shredded Rubber Mulch (Playground Certified) at Lowes.com

If that is it I will give it a try


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 8, 2014)

that looks like really good stuff and cos it's recycled it's environmentally friendly - you totally scored


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Like this Shop Rubberific 0.8-cu ft Dark Brown Shredded Rubber Mulch (Playground Certified) at Lowes.com
> 
> If that is it I will give it a try



Yup. Different brand I believe, but same stuff. It's used on playgrounds & such. It looks like the cedar mulch but obviously isn't. So far it's held up well with no packing like sand does when you really beat a bag. Here in Georgia where we average 60% humidity & more on an average day from May to September, that makes a difference in pounding & it not turning to packed concrete.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2014)

clfsean said:


> Yup. Different brand I believe, but same stuff. It's used on playgrounds & such. It looks like the cedar mulch but obviously isn't. So far it's held up well with no packing like sand does when you really beat a bag. Here in Georgia where we average 60% & more on an average day from May to September, that makes a difference in pounding & it not turning to packed concrete.



Thanks. That is what happened to this bag, the top got all fluffy and the bottom turned into concrete. About how many bags of this do you think your standard old school 80 pound bag needs?


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks. That is what happened to this bag, the top got all fluffy and the bottom turned into concrete. About how many bags of this do you think your standard old school 80 pound bag needs?



I dunno... we filled Fairtex 200lbs Banana bags. I'm not sure what the weight of each bag is. If you need volume, go with the shredded material as well towards the bottom because there will be settling to a degree with the rubber mulch, but not compression like sand.


----------

